# Eystri Ranga - salmon river in south Iceland



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Put together a description of fishing this river. Text - pictures etc. You folks might like it - or not.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1668


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Double hand! Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Thx you are going to suffer through 2 more rivers!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Those sheep were always running around loose . The payout to the farmer for running one over was astronomical.
I didn't remember bugs. Were there any?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes the "road" lambs are still running loose. There are no wolves or any predators to kill them (except for cars). There are Blackflies in Iceland but no mosquitos so really there are no bugs.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The ponies sneaking up behind me while I was eating lunch on the river bank just about gave me a heart attack. Shared a cookie with them.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The worst thing about those horses is that they can and will lick the paint off your car!


----------

